# Los Navarros son los que menos se identifican como españoles. Solo un 4,8% se define español.



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

Como Europeo, se define un 7,1%. Como 'Ciudadano del Mundo' un 11,9% y le es indiferente a un 9,5%. Un 31% se define navarro y un 35,7% como de su pueblo o ciudad.

Asturias es la 3ª CCAA en la que menos gente se define como español, por detrás de Navarra y PV. Los que mas se definen como español son los manchegos con un 51,9%.

En el conjunto de España, el 27% se define como español, y el 16% como de su CCAA. Como mas se definen es como del pueblo o ciudad en que viven, un 37,7%








El catolicismo tambien esta desapareciendo en Navarra, antaño la region mas Católica y religiosa de España, ahora solo Cataluña es menos religiosa que Navarra.


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Como mas se definen es como del pueblo o ciudad en que viven, un 37,7%



Gane quién gane los desafíos hacia el NWO, una cosa es segura, futuro GLOBAL LOCALISTA manda.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (31 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que me la suda.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ene 2022)

Cuando te subnormalizan desde que naces, pues pasa lo que pasa, que cuando llegas a mayor, no eres mas que un SUBNORMAL DE NACIMIENTO


----------



## ArmiArma (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Como Europeo, se define un 7,1%. Como 'Ciudadano del Mundo' un 11,9% y le es indiferente a un 9,5%. Un 31% se define navarro y un 35,7% como de su pueblo o ciudad.
> 
> Asturias es la 3ª CCAA en la que menos gente se define como español, por detrás de Navarra y PV. Los que mas se definen como español son los manchegos con un 51,9%.
> 
> ...



Que en Navarra sientan así es normal. De alguna manera son a España lo que Jerusalen a las grandes religiones ; Navarra es el paradigma de TODO


----------



## MCC (31 Ene 2022)

Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.

Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.

Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.


----------



## Zawer74 (31 Ene 2022)

Nos está quedando un país de Puta madre.


----------



## Zawer74 (31 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.



Ya majo, pero que nos quiten lo baila’o


----------



## Sr Julian (31 Ene 2022)

Estamos viviendo una epoca donde los hombres se sienten mujeres y las mujeres se sienten hombres, por lo cual me importa tres pepinos como se sienta o se identifique la gente ya que vivimos una epoca enfermiza y anormal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Ene 2022)

Pues menuda mierda de encuesta que da en las Castillas, Extremadura y Andalucía porcentajes por debajo del 50%. A saber qué han preguntado.


----------



## Hermericus (31 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Lo dice alguien que no tiene un pais, solo un territorio ocupado por las fuerzas de las armas de USA, y que es despreciado y odiado por la gran mayoria de los mortales.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (31 Ene 2022)

A mi me parece positivo desde hace tiempo, hay que trocear y huir de todas las comunidades donde haya muchos rojos, son realmente pocas, y en las buenas ilegalizarlos convenientemente, como en varios países de europa del este. Total, España unida tampoco es nada, se pierde poco


----------



## Rodal (31 Ene 2022)

mapita muy mono con sus porcentajes y todo,... pero enlace? muestra?, numero de entrevistados? ficha técnica? Joder es que os ponen unos mapitas con números y os volvéis locos.


----------



## randomizer (31 Ene 2022)

"MI PISITO UN CAPITAL, MI TERRUÑITO UNA NACIÓN."

PPCC dixit.

Una unidad de destino en lo subnormal.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (31 Ene 2022)

Solo español sin sentirse ni siquiera Navarro no es normal. Navarro y español es lo más generalizado.

Fue un puto reino, que guardan fueros e identidad...he visto franquistas de Leiza declararse vasco-navarros y españoles...es un tema de doble identidad.


----------



## Tiresias (31 Ene 2022)

"Oyendo hablar un hombre, fácil es
saber donde vio la luz del sol.
Si alaba Inglaterra, será inglés
Si os habla mal de Prusia, es un francés
y si habla mal de España… es español."


----------



## MCC (31 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo dice alguien que no tiene un pais, solo un territorio ocupado por las fuerzas de las armas de USA, y que es despreciado y odiado por la gran mayoria de los mortales.



Y la mayor parte de ese territorio es un secarral rodeado de enemigos mortales, carente de recursos naturales y sin depósitos de agua, y a pesar de eso lo hemos convertido en una superpotencia nuclear, agroindustrial y económica de primer nivel. 

Si el mundo fuera un obra de teatro nosotros seriamos los protagonistas, vosotros no llegarías ni a un papel secundario, seríais el árbol de fondo que observa impotente y en silencio los acontecimientos que se van desarrollando.

El odio, por otra parte, es una forma perversa de admiración, así que es natural que los gentiles nos odiéis.


----------



## Rodal (31 Ene 2022)

algo mejor, pero el editor de la cartografía se ha lucido "*los vascos son los que menos se identifican con su región (4,49%) en la misma línea que el resto de regiones españolas con movimientos independentistas"*


----------



## Tae-suk (31 Ene 2022)

¿Y esa "encuesta" quién la ha realizado? ¿ETB? ¿Gara? ¿La Secta...?


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Ene 2022)

Vaya una puta mierda de encuesta. Ni su puta madre se cree que en Murcia menos del 20% se identifica primero como español...


----------



## Papo de luz (31 Ene 2022)

Yo me siento una niña vietnamita.


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Gane quién gane los desafíos hacia el NWO, una cosa es segura, futuro GLOBAL LOCALISTA manda.



Global para algunos, otros no saldrán jamás de su pueblo


----------



## Roberto Malone (31 Ene 2022)

¿Fuente?.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Ene 2022)

Cuando sales al extranjero hasta los lufos se vuelven españolazos.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (31 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Te recomiendo que busques BUG de MILHAS, entre otros, para que te vayas poniendo en situación. Ni moros ni marranos.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (31 Ene 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y la mayor parte de ese territorio es un secarral rodeado de enemigos mortales, carente de recursos naturales y sin depósitos de agua, y a pesar de eso lo hemos convertido en una superpotencia nuclear, agroindustrial y económica de primer nivel.
> 
> Si el mundo fuera un obra de teatro nosotros seriamos los protagonistas, vosotros no llegarías ni a un papel secundario, seríais el árbol de fondo que observa impotente y en silencio los acontecimientos que se van desarrollando.
> 
> El odio, por otra parte, es una forma perversa de admiración, así que es natural que los gentiles nos odiéis.



Lo habéis conseguido a base de parasitar al resto de naciones, en eso consiste vuestra cultura, sois la peor escoria que pisa este mundo.


----------



## Silvia Charo (31 Ene 2022)

El mapa muestra lo primero que se le viene a la mente a la gente cuándo se le pregunta de dónde es, es una cuestión muy emocional que no tiene que ver exactamente con sentirse español o no. Es más complejo.

Por ejemplo, los asturianos se sienten españoles pero les tira muchísimo la tierra, por eso sale español tan bajo. En cambio, los castellano manchegos tienen ciudades, pueblos y una comunidad paquérrimos que dan vergüenza ajena (salvo Toledo), por lo que te dicen que son de España. Y en Navarra pues te dicen que son de allí porque lo de los fueros les otorga un cierto halo de pueblo elegido, aparte que no acabaron siendo franceses de milagro. Lo que no me cuadra es Murcia ..


----------



## El Exterminador (31 Ene 2022)

La Yugoslavia paco desaparecerá con el tiempo, cuando los últimos pollaviejas langosteros la palmen


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ene 2022)

Yo me siento de mi zona y de mi localidad. Ni siquiera considero como mía la mayor parte de mi provincia. Para mí España es como una comunidad de vecinos, que colabora para temas generales, pero mi casa es mi casa.


----------



## Rossi (31 Ene 2022)

El que se siente español no reconoce en lo que España se ha convertido, por lo que le provoca un cierto rechazo.

El que no sólo lo reconoce sino que le gusta, lógicamente va a ser antiespañol, porque es lo que se fomenta.


----------



## Calahan (1 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Como Europeo, se define un 7,1%. Como 'Ciudadano del Mundo' un 11,9% y le es indiferente a un 9,5%. Un 31% se define navarro y un 35,7% como de su pueblo o ciudad.
> 
> Asturias es la 3ª CCAA en la que menos gente se define como español, por detrás de Navarra y PV. Los que mas se definen como español son los manchegos con un 51,9%.
> 
> ...



La suertemde no recibir inmigración.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Feb 2022)

Vaya chorrada de encuesta, según eso entonces la mayoría no se identificada con nada, quizás sean iluminados y vayan a lo no conceptual donde todo es uno.


----------



## naburiano (1 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Y luego os preguntáis y sorprendeis de que os odie todo el mundo, enemigo de la humanidad.


----------



## fluffy (1 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Rencoroso


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Feb 2022)

Hay alguien más subnormal que los que se consideran "Ciudadanos del Mundo"??

Un buen palo en las costillas.


----------



## fluffy (1 Feb 2022)

Por otro lado, sentirse únicamente identificados con su pueblo o aldea es bastante de paletos, la verdad.
Y carne de cañón para que otra sociedad más cohesionada los elimine. Siempre ha sido así desde el principio de los tiempos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Feb 2022)

Se identifican como españoles constantemente... con el DNI.
De hecho no pueden dar un paso sin él porque podrían ser detenidos. 

Otra cosas son las tonterías que expresan por su boca.


----------



## Gift (1 Feb 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Y luego os preguntáis y sorprendeis de que os odie todo el mundo, enemigo de la humanidad.



¡Vaya como la tienen de "clavada" algunos desde el S XV!

Si bien es cierto que los judíos es el grupo humano más heterogéneo, desde xenófobos ultraortodoxo hasta comunistas ateos, también lo es que el tipo "judío bolchevizado" es el traidor a su país de acogida; ejemplos no faltan, los Rosenberg y practicamente todos los científicos judíos que colaboraron en el proyecto Manhattan, las redes de judíos que hicieron la misma jugada con los secretos nucleares del Reino Unido.....en fin, da para libro.

Quizá el punto de partida del mal está en el S XX, en el antisemitismo de la Rusia zarista, que condujo a la reacción revolucionaria en la futura URSS, con los Goldberg, Zederbaum, Apfelbaum, Bronstein, Rosenfeld etc. e


----------



## naburiano (1 Feb 2022)

Gift dijo:


> ¡Vaya como la tienen de "clavada" algunos desde el S XV
> Si bien es cierto que los judíos es el grupo humano más heterogéneo, desde xenófobos ultraortodoxo hasta comunistas ateos, también lo es que el tipo "judío bolchevizado" es el traidor a su país de acogida; ejemplos no faltan, los Rosenberg y practicamente todos los científicos judíos que colaboraron en el proyecto Manhattan, las redes de judíos que hicieron la misma jugada con los secretos nucleares del Reino Unido.....en fin, da para libro.
> 
> Quizá el punto de partida del mal está en el S XX, en el antisemitismo de la Rusia zarista, que condujo a la reacción revolucionaria en la futura URSS, con los Goldberg, Zederbaum, Apfelbaum, Bronstein, Rosenfeld etc. e



El antisemitismo y el sionismo -No me refiero al sionismo político, sino al sionismo religioso-son muy anteriores a la Rusia Zarista.

Hay que remontarse a uno o varios acontecimientos de la Historia.

Moisés/Osarseph si es que existió.

Elijah

La reforma monoteísta de Josias, rey de Judá, en el siglo VII.

Destrucción del primer templo.

La construcción del segundo templo en época persa aqueménida.

La revuelta de los macabeos contra los griegos selucidas.


Jesús, si es que existió, y/o existió como lo conocemos.

Cisma de San Pablo.

Guerras judeo-romanas.

Judaísmo rabínico, talmudico, tras la destrucción del último templo.

Cristianización, primero como movimiento de abajo arriba hasta hacerse popular. Luego como movimiento de arriba a abajo para hacerse hegemónico.

Podría extenderme, pero todo viene de allí.


----------



## Gift (1 Feb 2022)

Si, pero es en Rusia en el S XX donde la influencia de los judíos ya tiene inercia para reconfigurar el mundo, no antes.


----------



## naburiano (1 Feb 2022)

Gift dijo:


> Si, pero es en Rusia en el S XX donde la influencia de los judíos ya tiene inercia para reconfigurar el mundo, no antes.



Yo retrocederia unas décadas a las revoluciones liberales del XIX, cuando lograron igualdad de derechos en las sociedades occidentales, y al éxito financiero de los Rothschild.


----------



## gordofóbico (1 Feb 2022)

Esas encuestas con una mierda, depende de donde estás dirás una cosa u otra...

si estás en otro pueblo, dirás que eres de tu pueblo
si estás en otra comunidad, dirás que eres de tu comunidad
si estás en otro país, dirás que eres de tu país


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Que dramatismo mas patético, oh Burbuja.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Feb 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> mapita muy mono con sus porcentajes y todo,... pero enlace? muestra?, numero de entrevistados? ficha técnica? Joder es que os ponen unos mapitas con números y os volvéis locos.



Es de El Diario de Navarra


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (1 Feb 2022)

Me comen los huevos los navarros. Bueno, alguna navarra si que ha tenido mi falo dentro del coño. Una a pelito y con grumazo dentro.


----------



## petro6 (1 Feb 2022)

Menos para poner el cazo.


----------



## petro6 (1 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Sí,pero cada vez hay más gente que ve vuestra nariz de lejos.


----------



## Rodal (1 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es de El Diario de Navarra



Si. No dudo de usted, sino de la encuesta.


----------



## hortera (1 Feb 2022)

los que menos soporto de todos son los que dicen ''me la suda''


----------



## galdubat (1 Feb 2022)

Articulo








Las policías desmienten a Chivite y confirman los cientos de delitos cometidos por 'menas'


Los diferentes cuerpos de seguridad que actúan en Navarra avisan de la creciente ola de violencia y delitos protagonizada por jóvenes tutelados por el Gobierno de Navarra.




navarra.elespanol.com




Las policías desmienten a Chivite y confirman los cientos de delitos cometidos por MENAs.

En 2021 han sido detenidos y condenados por protagonizar delitos en al menos 213 ocasiones.

"Protagonizan a diario agresiones al personal trabajador, robos, amenazas, consumo de sustancias estupefacientes, tráfico de drogas...", expone un agente de la Policía Foral.

"Se vanaglorian de su impunidad, de una ley del menor que es un cachondeo y se mueren de risa de las reprimendas de los fiscales de menores por sus delitos".

No solo cometen delitos muy graves -robos con violencia, agresiones sexuales- sino que entre ellos también disputan con violencia por cuestiones económicas, religiosas, peleas entre bandas latinas contra las del Este, dominicanos contra magrebíes...









Las policías desmienten a Chivite y confirman los cientos de delitos cometidos por 'menas'


Los diferentes cuerpos de seguridad que actúan en Navarra avisan de la creciente ola de violencia y delitos protagonizada por jóvenes tutelados por el Gobierno de Navarra.




navarra.elespanol.com





t.me/CasosAislados


----------



## tikonenko (1 Feb 2022)

Esa encuesta poco tiene que ver con lo que yo he notado, los canarios se sienten muy españoles, murcianos también, ...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Feb 2022)

No es algo de ahora. En Navarra se potenció precisamente el sentimiento de pertenecencia para frenar las aspiraciones anexionistas vascas. 

Los promotores del navarrismo eran gente de derechas, católica, de raigambre calista y que consideraban el vascuence como algo propio de Navarra junto al español pero que eran frontalmente opuestos a cualquier unión con las Vascongadas. 

El mayor representante del navarrismo fue UPN


Navarrismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Eres un Qui?


----------



## hyperburned (1 Feb 2022)

Los Derechos se les otorgan por un privilegio del fuero. A lo mejor el paleto eres tú y no lo sabes


----------



## Lábaro (1 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Es de El Diario de Navarra
> [/CITA]



Mentira : Esta pacoencuesta que nos cuelgas es del panfleto aberchale *"Diario de noticias de Navarra"* qué pertenece al grupo jelchale *Grupo Noticias* al que tambien pertenece el *Deia.*

Navarra es la comunidad con menor sentimiento de españolidad












Resumiendo : Has intentado colarnos la encuesta(Manipulada) de un panfleto aberchale en tu habitual y acomplejado estilo antivasco/navarro que da bastante verguenza ajena.Y de paso me reafirma en lo que digo de separadores y separatistas : Os retroalimentais entre vosotros y salvo el idioma o la bandera,sois bastante similares (paletos,antiespañoles,incultos,etc)

Es mas : Con tus recientes ensoñaciones pangalaicas,eres el primer separatista/separador del foro,reuniendo lo peor de ambos...

¿Te caiste en una marmita de calimocho cuando eras pequeño?...¿Te echaron de Baracaldo porque no dabas la talla?...Es que tio,esa paranoia obsesiva tuya (Primero antivasca,ahora anti-todo-lo-que-no-sea-galego) no es ni medio normal...


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Feb 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Yo me siento una niña vietnamita.



¿Correteas en cueros?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Feb 2022)

En Navarra habitan personas con profundo sentir Español.
Las políticas anti españolas e inversión sexual a proliferado,sobre todo en las clases bajas y menos formadas,que cada vez hay más.
Son inteligentes los experimentos a los pobres.


----------



## skan (1 Feb 2022)

Disfrutan de privilegios fiscales desde hace siglos, se creen superiores, igual que catalanes y vascos.


----------



## hyperburned (1 Feb 2022)

QUOTE="HeyJoe!!, post: 38971850, member: 114493"]
No amigo no, eso será para alguna norma de regantes o pastores. Su pasaporte lleva el escudo de España y sus propiedades y derechos sanitarios estan protegidos por la legislación española, y cuando hacian la mili sus obligaciones tambien venían por su condición de españoles, no de navarros.
[/QUOTE]


Por eso para cualquier instancia pública del estado español nos piden el lugar de nacimiento. Porque a la postre no es lo mismo un Navarro que un madrileño o un andaluz. Te guste o no.

No entendeis eso porque no queréis entenderlo, pero bueno. Al final los navarros se repartirán sus bienes como ellos quieran y tendrán un régimen judicial distinto


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Feb 2022)

y todos ellos deben ser de Tudela


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Feb 2022)

¿Y qué tiene que ver se de tu pueblo con "sentirse" español o no? Que a saber lo que han preguntado, ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Como Europeo, se define un 7,1%. Como 'Ciudadano del Mundo' un 11,9% y le es indiferente a un 9,5%. Un 31% se define navarro y un 35,7% como de su pueblo o ciudad.



La mayoria de navarros, no hacen distincion alguna, entre ser español y navarro, es lo mismo, esta encuesta dandola por bien realizada, solo muestra una tendencia general, que es herencia del sistema autonomico inventado por los socialistas y FG, para colocar a 500.000 politicos y 3.000.000 de funcionarios, hacen falta muchos despachos...
Divide y Venceras o Divide et Impera, los separatismos perifericos y la actual organizacion territorial española, son parasitos simbioticos y van de la mano.







PD- El comunismo etarra ha utilizado con exito la limpieza etnica, los catañordos siguen esa estela y la cuerda no se destensara mas que repartiendo leña.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El catolicismo tambien esta desapareciendo en Navarra, antaño la region mas Católica y religiosa de España, ahora solo Cataluña es menos religiosa que Navarra.



El carlismo fue combatido por la oligarquia vasca a finales del siglo XIX, apoyando un nacionalismo sabiniano, tenian miedo a que los movimientos obreros y terroristas anarquistas que pululaban por Barcelona y su cinturon industrial se asentaran en las provincias vascongadas, *el tiro les salio por la culata, otro experimento fallido.







Carlismo Catolico sustituido por Nacionalismo Ateo = Anarquia*


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Estamos viviendo una epoca donde los hombres se sienten mujeres y las mujeres se sienten hombres, por lo cual me importa tres pepinos como se sienta o se identifique la gente ya que vivimos una epoca enfermiza y anormal.



Los sentimientos inventados terminaran pasando de moda y el rio volvera a su cauce...


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Feb 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Fue un puto reino, que guardan fueros e identidad...he visto franquistas de Leiza declararse vasco-navarros y españoles...es un tema de doble identidad.



cómo que "doble identidad", es una cuestión de identidad implícita, no hay duplicidad ninguna


----------



## hyperburned (21 Feb 2022)

Los navarros son españoles con privilegios porque esos privilegios fueron ganados y pactados con el estado español antes de aceptar el nuevo régimen. No es tan difícil de entender.


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Que mala persona por dios.
Ahora es cuando empiezas a soltar la retahíla de que violar a una gentil no está castigado por dios si no bien visto y que despojar de todos sus bienes y hasta de su vida a un gentil es un gozo para Dios y un deber para todo judío.


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Feb 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Los navarros son españoles con privilegios porque esos privilegios fueron ganados y pactados con el estado español antes de aceptar el nuevo régimen. No es tan difícil de entender.



Los cojones.
Ya no sabéis que inventaros para justificar el pufo. Y gracias a ese pufo estáis matando la gallina de los huevos de oro de la que os alimentais.


----------



## Manero empaque (21 Feb 2022)

¿Murcia un 18,6% nada más? jajajajaja, pero si son más fachas que Millán Astray disfrazado de Franco en una obra de teatro sobre la resistencia del Alcázar de Toledo joder! ¿Qué han ido a preguntar a los trabajadores del campo murciano? jajajaja "sí señó no me sento mu ehpañó, yo morito de Tetuán pa sehvile a usted y a Alá".


----------



## Josemiguel3 (21 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me siento un privilegiado al presenciar como quienes nos echaron hace quinientos años están ad portas de la total desaparición.
> 
> Habéis comenzado este siglo como Reino y lo vais a terminar siendo un Califato.
> 
> Que así acaben todos tus enemigos, oh Israel.



Sois el pueblo maldito por Dios al haberle dado la espalda a Cristo Salvador. Condenados a ser odiados por todos los pueblos de la tierra y vagar por el mundo como nómadas hasta el fin de los tiempos. Expulsados 109 veces a lo largo de vuestra historia.

Arrepiéntete y salva tu alma o arde en el fuego eterno.


----------

